# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ما هى القصه القصيره

## شجن

السلام عليكم 

اليوم ما عندي قصه 

اليوم حاابه اعرفكم على معنى القصه القصييره وانشا الله الكل يستفييد 


القصة القصيرة :
هي تختلف بصفة أساسية عن القصة بوحدة الانطباع
وهي تمثل حدثا واحدا في وقت واحد في مكان واحد. 
وتتناول القصة القصيرة شخصية مفردة أو حادثة مفردة أو عاطفة أو مجموعة من العواطف التي أثارها موقف مفرد.
ومن الممكن أن تجتاز القصة القصيرة بالقارئ فترة زمنية طويلة كما تصنع الرواية، ولكن يحدث الفرق هذا في طريقة العرض، فالتفصيلات والجزئيات التي تملأ كل يوم وكل ساعة في تلك الفترة الزمنية لا حاجة لكاتب القصة القصيرة بها، بل انه يجتاز كل شيء لينتقل مباشرة من احدى لمساته للموضوع الى أخرى، مجتازا بذلك من الزمن فترة قد تطول وقد تقصر. 
فطريقة العلاج ترتبط ارتباطا حيا بالموضوع، وهي من جهة أخرى فرق جوهري بين القصة القصيرة والطويلة، والذي يجعل عمل كاتب القصة قصة قصيرة هو الوحدة الزمنية التي تتمثل في القصة.

طبعا أهم مايحددها أي القصة القصيرة هي القصة نفسها وهذه القصة تكون عادة مختبئة داخل عقل الكاتب في مكان ما من الذاكرة وهو يخرجها من مكانها ليصوغها ويقدمها للقراء على شكل قصة مثيرة للإهتمام وليست مجرد حدث عادي 

إذن فالمادة القصصية تكمن بداخل الكاتب وهي تمثل بعضا من تجاربه الخاصة وعلاقاته بالناس وبالأشياء
وملاحظاته العديدة التي يخزِّنها في نفسه لوقت الحاجة فقط هي تحتاج إلى الموهبة التي تجعل منها عملا فنيا له قيمته 

القصة القصيرة هي أصعب من كتابة الرواية بسب ضيق المساحة المعطاة للكاتب ومطالبتنا له بأن يضغط أفكاره ومشاعره ويرسم شخصياته ويقول كل مايريد قوله بأقل عدد من الكلمات 

============
وتكمن عناصر القصة : 

1- الفكرة والمغزى: وهو الهدف الذي يحاول الكاتب عرضه في القصة، أو هو الدرس والعبرة التي يريدنا منا تعلُّمه ؛ لذلك يفضل قراءة القصة أكثر من مرة واستبعاد الأحكام المسبقة ، والتركيز على العلاقة بين الأشخاص والأحداث والأفكار المطروحة ، وربط كل ذلك بعنوان القصة وأسماء الشخوص وطبقاتهم الاجتماعية 



2- البناء: 

هو الطريقة التي تسير عليها القصة لبلوغ هدفها، ويكون البناء فنيا اذا اعتمد طرائق التشويق وكان متلاحم الأجزاء بحيث يتكون منه ما نسميه (الوحدة الفنية) وقد تقوم وحدة السرد على شخصية البطل كما في قصص المغامرات، او تقوم على تلاحم الوقائع بحيث تتبع تصميما معينا، وتسير متساندة غير متزاحمة، وبحيث يقع كل حادث في محله مطورا ما قبله، مطلقا ما بعده، وذلك في تساوق معقول وفي تناغم بين الموضوع والواقع يوفران المتعة الأدبية.




3-- الحــدث: أو ( السرد )

وهو مجموعة الأفعال والوقائع مرتبة ترتيبا سببياً ،تدور حول موضوع عام، وتصور الشخصية وتكشف عن صراعها مع الشخصيات الأخرى 
وتتحقق وحدة الحدث عندما يجيب الكاتب على أربعة أسئلة هي : كيف وأين ومتى ولماذا وقع الحدث ؟ .
ويعرض الكاتب الحدث بوجهة نظر الراوي الذي يقدم لنا معلومات كلية أو جزئية ، فالراوي قد يكون كلي العلم ، أو محدودة ، وقد يكون بصيغة الأنا ( السردي ) . وقد لا يكون في القصة راوٍ ، وإنما يعتمد الحدث حينئذٍ على حوار الشخصيات والزمان والمكان وما ينتج عن ذلك من صراع يطور الحدث ويدفعه إلى الأمام .أو يعتمد على الحديث الداخلي 



4- العقدة أو الحبكة :

وهي مجموعة من الحوادث مرتبطة زمنيا ، ومعيار الحبكة الممتازة هو وحدتها ، ولفهم الحبكة يمكن للقارئ أن يسأل نفسه الأسئلة التالية : -



- ما الصراع الذي تدور حوله الحبكة ؟ أهو داخلي أم خارجي؟.

- ما أهم الحوادث التي تشكل الحبكة ؟ وهل الحوادث مرتبة على نسق تاريخي أم نفسي؟ 

- ما التغيرات الحاصلة بين بداية الحبكة ونهايتها ؟ وهل هي مقنعة أم مفتعلة؟ 

- هل الحبكة متماسكة .

- هل يمكن شرح الحبكة بالاعتماد على عناصرها من عرض وحدث صاعد وأزمة، وحدث نازل وخاتمة . 




5- القصة والشخوص:

يختار الكاتب شخوصه من الحياة عادة ، ويحرص على عرضها واضحة في الأبعاد التالية : 

أولا : البعد الجسمي : ويتمثل في صفات الجسم من طول وقصر وبدانة ونحافة وذكر أو أنثى وعيوبها ، وسنها .

ثانيا: البعد الاجتماعي: ويتمثل في انتماء الشخصية إلى طبقة اجتماعية وفي نوع العمل الذي يقوم به وثقافته ونشاطه وكل ظروفه المؤثرة في حياته ، ودينه وجنسيته وهواياته . 

ثالثا :البعد النفسي : ويكون في الاستعداد والسلوك من رغبات وآمال وعزيمة وفكر ، ومزاج الشخصية من انفعال وهدوء وانطواء أو انبساط . 




6- القصة والبيئة:أو ( الزمان والمكان ) تعد البيئة الوسط الطبيعي الذي تجري ضمنه الأحداث وتتحرك فيه الشخوص ضمن بيئة مكانية وزمانية تمارس وجودها .

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

ما شاء الله اختي موضوع رائع جدا وفيه افادة  اكثر اختي 

سلمت يداك اختي وماتقصرين

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمك شبكة الناصرة

ومشكور على الرد

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

الف شكر لكِ  اخيه على موضوعك الرائع

فروته

----------


## القلب المكسور

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## شجن

العفو فرات

وتسلمي على المرور

----------


## شجن

العفو القلب المكسور

وتسلم على المرور

----------


## ولد القطيف

تسلمي كثيرا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد

والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## شجن

الله يسلمك أخي ولد القطيف

الله يعافيك


وتشكر على المرور(6)

----------


## الكوثر

مشكورة خيوووووووووه  رائعه 
                          سلمت انا مللي  ........
                                      الله يعطيكي العا فيه..
                                                  اختكي!!!!!

----------


## abu noura

[align=center]تشكري على المجهود الروووووووووووووووووووووعة والى الامام 

بارك الله فيك وجعلك عونا لاخوانك واخواتك واعم بك الفائده المرجوه الى الغيره يارب العالمين 


احترامي[/align]

----------


## دموع الشوق

تسلمي كثيرا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد

والله يعطيش العافية

تحياتي دموع الشوق

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكورة شجن على الموضوع الحلو

تحياتي

----------


## شوق البحر

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الحلوه والرائع




                                                               تًٌٍُــــحًٌٍُيًٌٍُـــااًٌٍُُاًًٌٌٍٍُُإًٌٌٍُإًًٌٌٍ  تـًٌٍُـًٌٍُـًٍُيًٌٍُ

----------


## شمس الليالي

مشكوره خيه شجن على الموضوع

----------


## صدى الأمواج

مشكوره على هذا المقتطف من موسوعتك الأدبية 
و بأنتظار المقتطفات القادمة ..


في أمان الله و حفظه .

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

الف شكر لش اختي

----------


## ملكة الإحساس

مااقدر اقول الا تسلمي واجد استفدت

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الباري
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
رائع جدا مانقلته اناملك لنا 
اختي : شجن
حقا هناك اسس وشروط يحب ان تتوفر في كل قصة 
جزاك الله كل خير
دمتـ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نورس مكة

تكملة  الموضوع الشيق والممتع الذي للأخ  شجن 

كيف  أكتب  القصة القصيرة 

أولا  جمع المواد  الخام  مثل  ما المصنع  يجمع المواد الخام ويصنع منها أشياء كذلك  القصة 

المواد الخام  للقصة  هي  

الأحداث الجارية في مجتمعنا  
المشاكل الاجتماعية  
الحوداث التي تذكر في  الجرائد  

من هذه الاشياء تستطيع  تكوين القصة 

ملاحظة هامة 

حاول الابتعاد  عن الاشياء التي  كثر عليه  القصص  مثلا 

المخدرات  ، الخمر  ،  وغيرها  

حاول  أن تعالج المشاكل  والحوادث الجديد  منها 

العولمة  ،   تحديد  النسل  ،  مرض السرطان  ،  الاغتصاب  ،   تفشي السرقة من الصغار  

وغيرها  المتواجدة الان 

طيب وجدنا  المادة الخامة  والان  نبدأ في كتاتبة القصة  

كيف أبدأ  بالبداية  هنا حاول  عدم  البدء ببداية  ممل  مثل وصف  الربيع  أو وصف  

مكان جميل  ا, قبيح    بكثرة  الاسطر  

حاول  تأتي بحدث    مثل  ما حنا  لما نجي  لبعضنا   ونقول لغيرنا   فلان  أصيب بحادث 
فيسأل  السائل متى وكيف  
فهكذا  

ولا تحاول  تكشف  كل شي من البداية  لا 

مثلا   لما بتجي تعرف الشخصيات ماذا تعمل  أو من هي  

حاول توصفها  بوصف  فيه تشابيه  وصور بلاغية  بحيث  يجلس  يفكر القارئ ماذا  يقصد 
فهو  عالطول بيعرف  إيش تقصد 

لا تحاول التدخل في  القصة كثيرا    كن بيعد ا  فقط  بعض  التوصيفات  

اترك الشخصيات هي التي تتحدث عن نفسها  وتعبر عن احساسها 

انتبه  لاتذكر اسماء معروفة في القصة  فقد يؤدي  ذلك  إلى  نبذ  قصتك  

أأتي بأسماء مجهولة  ليست موجودة في  مجتمعك 

بالنسبة  لكتابة القصة 

حاول تعيدها مرة مرتين  ثلاث اربع  إلى أن تشعر أن القصة  شبه مكتملة  

حاول دائما ان تجعل النهاية  قوية  بحيث   لما أي شخص يقرأ النهاية  تبقى راسخة في  نفسه 

ابتعد  عن  السرد الخطابي  وكأنك على منبر  
ابتعد عن الكلمات  المنتشرة بكثرة  وحاول  أن تجعل  لك  قاموس  أدبي  من إبداعك 

كيف   بكثرة القراء في الكتب الأدبية من  شعر   وقصص   من  جميع الانماط  

رومنسي كلاسكي   مأساوي  

ولي عودة في تكملة بقية الموضوع

----------


## اسير الضلام

تسلمي خيتو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## الملكــــه

[IMG]http://qe9ayed.***********/rose-iloveu1.gif[/IMG]


اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير احبتي الكرام 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


اذا اردت أن تكتب قصة مشوقة يقبل عليها الناس 

ويستمتعون بقرائتها عليك باتباع الآتي : 

*اختر موضوعا جميلا وذا مغزى واضح . 

*اكتبه ببساطة وبطريقة متأنية لاتكن متعجلا في السرد . 

*اهتم بالاسلوب الذي تكتب به الرواية وحاول ان تتجنب 

الإسهاب في السرد الذي لايضيف للمعنى جديدا . 

*حاول ان تكون الأسطر متباعدة قليلا لكيلا تجهد عين المتلقي 

فينصرف عن اكمال الرواية . 

*سيكون جميلا لو أضفت صورا أو رموزا . 

*ليس شرطا أن تكون القصة طويلة من 30 أو 50 سطر لتصبح 

قصة متكاملة فقد تكون قصة قصيرة من 5 او 6 أسطر ومصاغة 

بطريقة جذابة لها معنى جميلا متكاملا . 

*لاتهتم بالمعنى على حساب الأسلوب بحيث يتحول الأسلوب الى 

اسلوب اخباري بدل من قصصي جميل 

طبعا لك الحرية باختيار التعبير الذي يلائمك 

فاللغة العربية ملئية بالمترادفات والتعابير الجميلة. 

*لاتحقر ولاتستصغر موهبتك فلكل منا موهبة وإن أحببت قراءة 

القصص فبإمكانك كتابتها في حال صقلتها بالقراءة والاجتهاد . 

*اقرأ لأي كاتب كبير أنت تحبه . 

*ليس ضروريا أن تكون قصة حقيقية بل من الرائع أن يصوع 

خيالك رواية جميلة ككل الكتاب والأدباء
اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت . 

دمتم بخير
[IMG]http://omnieat.***********/Z35.gif[/IMG]






تحيااااااااتي
الملكــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الطرح ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## الملكــــه

نورتي الصفحه يالغلا

----------


## الملكــــه

مشكوووره خيتووا عالموضوع

----------


## وردة البستان

يسلمو خيتو ع الطرح يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## *محمد*

مشكوووورة :amuse:  :bigsmile:

----------


## مضراوي

مشكوووره

----------

